
Show HN: React-Redux-Sass Starter Kit - Gigacore
https://github.com/Gigacore/React-Redux-Sass-Starter
======
alexanderdaniel
Thank you for this! I am still not fully on board with mixing my JS and CSS
and when I dove into the source I was eager to see how you were handling it --
The webpack docs and tutorials are lacking when it comes to outputting
separate CSS bundles and staying old-school.

This solved all my issues and is doing exactly what I want. Seriously, much
appreciated!

~~~
Gigacore
Glad you found it helpful! Cheers!

------
davnicwil
Genuine question, I'm actually interested in the answer and not just implying
one way is better than another:

Why would you use Sass with React when styled-components, and to a lesser
extent inline css-in-js exist?

~~~
Gigacore
Haha! I saw this coming. There's still a lot of developers who don't like the
idea of css-in-js. It is a bigger topic to debate on. I have personally tried
styled-components and I like the way it works.

[https://medium.com/@gajus/stop-using-css-in-javascript-
for-w...](https://medium.com/@gajus/stop-using-css-in-javascript-for-web-
development-fa32fb873dcc)

[https://css-tricks.com/the-debate-around-do-we-even-need-css...](https://css-
tricks.com/the-debate-around-do-we-even-need-css-anymore/)

~~~
davnicwil
Yeah, I was mostly going after a direct comparison with styled-components.

I used to be quite happy with css-in-js because of its simplicity but found
that it doesn't scale very well to large & complex apps.

About a year ago I was introduced to styled-components by a colleague and
though initially sceptical (it took me a little while to grok its patterns)
I've found it really nice, it solved basically all of the issues I found with
scaling styles inside a React app, and I haven't looked back. The only concern
I have with it is its not insignificant contribution to bundle size, but
that's literally the only thing that would dissuade me from using it on any
new project by default.

Since it obviously fits so well with the 'React way', and allows you to
colocate styles within components with full access to the power of JS for
building complex styles dynamically, I just wonder why you'd go for Sass,
which is a great but much more general purpose tool, when it exists?

------
Softcadbury
I think you are missing just one thing to have the perfect starter kit: action
types should be in constants that could be reused in your reducers. Otherwise
it's to easy to misspell a type.

~~~
Gigacore
Thanks for pointing that out. I have moved action types to constants.

------
zaphirplane
Good stuff, can you say how it is different or better than
[https://github.com/mozilla-neutrino/neutrino-dev](https://github.com/mozilla-
neutrino/neutrino-dev) or [https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-
app](https://github.com/facebookincubator/create-react-app)

~~~
Gigacore
Thanks!

Sure. While create-react-app is undoubtedly better, this starter kit just
let's us create apps using React, Redux and Sass right out of the bat. Though
create-react-app can be used to do the same, it doesn't come with Sass pre-
installed and to do that, you may have to "eject" the project. More on that
here \- [https://medium.com/@Connorelsea/using-sass-with-create-
react...](https://medium.com/@Connorelsea/using-sass-with-create-react-
app-7125d6913760)

Neutrino looks great. Comes with an array of packages. I couldn't find Sass
again. So that might require additional configuration.

It sure is not better than those two you are referring to, but is different
for sure. Because, if all that someone's looking for is React + Redux + Sass
to start writing their application without any initial configuration, then
this could be their solution.

------
fleetfox
Why doesn't it build on top of CRA --scripts-version ?

------
ivthreadp110
Thanks for the starter kit- I'm always looking for new framework launch and
go... Wondering if you could include babble with it?

~~~
Gigacore
Yes, comes with Babel included for transpiling ES6 to ES5.

